# Newbie Information Request



## Edelweiss (May 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I've been a long-time reader of this forum but a first-time poster!

I wondered if anybody could help me with information regarding the navigator of a Junkers Ju 88 A-4? I keep reading conflicting accounts.

I've attached a drawing below of the crew positions. I have read before that the ventral machinegunner would also be the navigator but I don't see how that is possible as he is facing backwards? In other accounts there has been no reference to a navigator at all.

Was there a fifth position the ventral machinegunner would occupy when navigating or did he really do it backwards? Was he even the navigator? Based on the attached drawing I would assume the pilot and bombardier navigated themselves.

Thanks,

A.


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2015)

According to my knowledge the bombardier was also the navigator. He operated the front MG as well. The rear top gunner was the radioman.


----------



## Edelweiss (May 26, 2015)

Thanks, Wurger. That would make sense.


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2015)

My pleasure. 

Oh.. I'm sorry.. forgotten. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 26, 2015)

Yeah, welcome aboard amigo!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2015)

Greetings and welcome to a ever so slightly dysfunctional family...


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2015)

Welcome from Canada.



Geo


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2015)

Welcome from my place - two cells.... er, doors ... down from Jan !


----------



## SANCER (Jul 16, 2015)

Never too late for a welcome to this forum. 

Saludos cordiales desde *México* 

SANCER


----------

